# Insulation in enclosed porch remodel



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

What is the heat source? Are you finishing this to make it habitable, because no v.b. on dirt screams "no permit taken"?

Gary


----------



## mpow540 (Mar 29, 2011)

I didn't check public records on the house to see if a permit was originally pulled. There is batt insulation in the ceiling but not below the flooring. Trying to figure that one out on why they would attempt to insulate above and not below?? Currently there is not heat source. In the future a vented wood burning stove might be installed for the winter seasons. The room will not have air conditioning. Your comment on v.b. on the dirt floor, yes , i was thinking of laying 6mil on the ground and have it start to run up the side walls. Do I completely enclose the the crawlspace and make it air tight(running the vb up to the floor joists) or will running the v.b. up the walls about 1.5ft off the ground and tape the perimeter prevent the unwanted moisture from rising up?


----------

